# FMC Americas - Ajax, Ontario Location



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 6, 2017)

FMC only competition which will occur at multiple locations around North America and South America simultaneously.

Date: Sunday, October 15, 2017

See the website for more details: https://fmc-americas.cubing.net/en/

Also, inviting GTA cubers to the Ajax, Ontario location.

Address: 
The Waypoint
90 Old Kingston Rd
Ajax, ON L1T 2Z8

Cost: $6 CAD

Competitor Limit: 30 (this location only)

This is the first ever opportunity to get an official FMC mean in Ontario! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bob (Sep 7, 2017)

If anyone has a potential venue in the Tri-state area, let me know. I am available to delegate, but I do not have a venue.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 7, 2017)

Edited thread title with location-specific info.


----------

